# what am i doing wrong?



## tanner14 (Aug 25, 2010)

so i am only 17, and i just started to like fishing about a year ago. and im the kinda guy that i only like to fish with live worms, cuz thats the only thing i can catch anything with!! every once and a while i will throw a plastic out but i have *NEVER* caught anything with them..and im going to canada next summer to for a fishing trip. and i wanta learn how to fish without live bait! and i was just woundering what the heck im doing wrong! any advice,tips/tricks, things i need to learn?!?! please help!


----------



## BaitCaster (Aug 25, 2010)

In order to tell you what you are doing wrong, we need to know what you are doing, i.e., what species are you fishing? Where are you fishing? What kind of plastics are you using? What kind of rod, reel, line, hooks etc.?


----------



## tanner14 (Aug 25, 2010)

oh. haha, thats right. sorry!  well i live in nebraska, but i dont know what i should be fishing for or whatever....and i have 2 rods, a 7' ugly stik M action (6-15 lb). next i have a 6' shakespeare?? (i think) meadiam heavy (10-20lb) both with 12 pound line.and as of tackel......i dont really know.. thats what im trying to figure out. any sugsts, and how to fish with differnt plastics? :wink:


----------



## redbug (Aug 25, 2010)

I would suggest that you find a lake or pond that you good success with your live bait 
then go out for the day with nothing but lures the easiest IMO would be senkos they are a simple bait that is easy to fish 
You will need to watch your line and wacky rig them (the hook through the center of the worm with the point exposed no weight)
throw the bait to a fishy looking spot and let it fall again watch your line . when the fish hits the worm set the hook
it takes time to get used to lures and if you have live bait you will wind up switching back
good luck 


you can also search youtube for fishing techniques that will help


----------



## Quackrstackr (Aug 25, 2010)

Something along the lines of this will catch pretty much anything that swims with no special technique needed:







Find yourself some of those in assorted colors and go start catching fish.


----------



## BaitCaster (Aug 25, 2010)

I agree with Redbug. Start off with a Senko. Once you've mastered that you might want to move to a Texas rigged worm.


----------



## Quackrstackr (Aug 25, 2010)

You guys are giving him bass fishing techniques... he's just wanting to catch fish, any fish, from what I gathered.

Bass are not always the easiest thing to catch, depending on where you are fishing.

Just thought I would throw that out there as the majority here are into bass fishing and tend to think along those lines.


----------



## tanner14 (Aug 25, 2010)

thanks guys! ill try all the ideas! and i can just buy a senko at a bait shop im gessing? haha. i stink at fishing!


----------



## redbug (Aug 25, 2010)

yes the senkos can be found at the tackle shop
the beetle spin the Quackrstakr showed will do as he says and is a simple cast and wind bait 
between the 2 of those baits you should be able to catch something


----------



## tanner14 (Aug 25, 2010)

thanks!u guys are alot of help!


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Aug 25, 2010)

watch video's on youtube.com

search for things like "how to fish soft plastics" or "how to catch ... "

helped me a whole lot

my biggest problem with fishing plastic worms was fishing to fast. once i got the hang of just letting it sit there with a twitch every so often i started catching alot more


----------



## fender66 (Aug 26, 2010)

Quackrstackr said:


> Something along the lines of this will catch pretty much anything that swims with no special technique needed:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



+1
this will not only catch a bass (if that's what you're after), but I've caught bluegill, perch, crappie and goggle eye on these as well. Haven't used them for a while. Guess they've been pushed to the back with all the other tackle that I've acquired.


----------



## tanner14 (Aug 26, 2010)

what is that spinner called? is there a name for it? or do u just make one like that?


----------



## BaitCaster (Aug 26, 2010)

tanner14 said:


> what is that spinner called? is there a name for it? or do u just make one like that?



I call it a safety pin spinner, but that may not be the scientific term for it.


----------



## raven174us (Aug 26, 2010)

I get some like that and they are called a beetle spinner. Go check out a site like Bass Pro and you will get some ideas. 
One thing I will do sometimes is tie on one type of lure and fish with it for about 30 mins. then switch to something else.


----------



## Quackrstackr (Aug 26, 2010)

You can get all of the components separate and make your own (curly tail body, jig head and safety pin spinner) at just about anywhere fishing tackle is sold, or you can buy them in little packs already made up like that for more $.

I don't know that they really have a name, but depending on what size you get... you can catch everything that swims on one of them except stuff like carp.... and then you may even foul hook one of those. :lol: 

I have many times not had any luck at all bass fishing only to pull out something like that just to fun fish with for a while and immediately start whacking largemouth. I think we tend to often times overthink and overcomplicate the whole fishing tactics thing.


----------



## fender66 (Aug 26, 2010)

Quackrstackr said:


> I think we tend to often times overthink and overcomplicate the whole fishing tactics thing.



Smartest thing I've heard all day! 8)


----------



## Nevillizer (Aug 26, 2010)

fender66 said:


> Quackrstackr said:
> 
> 
> > I think we tend to often times overthink and overcomplicate the whole fishing tactics thing.
> ...



X2


----------



## wasilvers (Aug 26, 2010)

Ahh, I remember those days... Fishing trips were a lot cheaper when I fished worms - and everything eats worms.

Nowdays, If I go with someone who isn't used to fishing, I give them a wacky rigged Senko. My 10 year old can outfish me with those guys. Sometimes I give them beetle spins too. 

One of my favorite baits this year has been a size 5/7 skitterpop. Fished early or late in the day, it just produces fish - panfish, large mouth, small mouth, and pike. Anything on the left side of this picture produces fish.






It wouldn't be nice if I didn't share how to fish them...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NOFtt0243XQ


----------



## bearsphan3.14 (Aug 26, 2010)

Remember to relax and slow down your fishing. If your casting and quickly retrieving only to cast again, the fish probably won't follow your bait/lure. You are out to fish, relax and have fun.


----------



## tanner14 (Aug 26, 2010)

thank you very much for the info! itll help alot i can areddy tell! =D>


----------



## fender66 (Aug 26, 2010)

tanner14 said:


> thank you very much for the info! itll help alot i can areddy tell! =D>



We want to see "success/bragging pictures" after your first outing or no more advice!

Ha! You'll do great I'm sure!


----------



## tanner14 (Aug 26, 2010)

haha. aright! we'll do! but it ply wont be for a while, im redoin the whole boat!!


----------



## redbug (Aug 26, 2010)

fender66 said:


> tanner14 said:
> 
> 
> > thank you very much for the info! itll help alot i can areddy tell! =D>
> ...


Great now we are gonna have to help him post pictures too...

Being nice guys is getting tough... I can't wait to see your new catches


----------



## fish devil (Aug 26, 2010)

:twisted: Please DO NOT start out with Senkos. You will no doubt gut hook and possibly kill bass.  Guys/Gals that start out fishing have slow reaction times. Try another brand first like Berkley Powerbait worms. Once you get the hang of it(setting the hook and watching/feeling the line move) then you should be OK with Senkos.

Spinnerbaits, chatterbaits, cranks are usually productive. GOOD LUCK!!!!


----------



## tanner14 (Aug 26, 2010)

i know how to post pictures, BUT i have to catch a FISH to post a picture of it! haha. and i dont have much of any time(none. lol.) to go out in fish, im gunna try to go out this sat....but will see..haha. ill post a picture of the all the fish i catch on sat, :lol: no matter how big they are!! haha.


----------



## devilmutt (Aug 27, 2010)

I say you need to seek out a mentor; someone that is willing to take you under his/her wing. About 18 years ago I asked an older man about fly fishing for trout, to me it looked real difficult. The next day he was teaching me how to tie flies and giving me books to read, the next week he was teaching me how to cast, read water, and match the hatch. He died about five years ago, I think about him every time I step in a trout stream.


----------



## BaitCaster (Aug 27, 2010)

tanner14 said:


> haha. aright! we'll do! but it ply wont be for a while, im redoin the whole boat!!



Let's see some pictures of the boat!!


----------



## tanner14 (Aug 27, 2010)

here is the boat, and my lures that i have.  thats all i have.


----------



## Quackrstackr (Aug 27, 2010)

Tonight as in, in the dark?

I've never had a whole lot of luck on crankbaits in the dark.

You have to reel the lipless cranks too fast for them to be effective in the dark, in my opinion.

I would use the jointed minnow and work it on top or with a jerking retrieve.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Aug 27, 2010)

The red one will work. I've trolled a red rattle trap in the dark going 15mph in a pontoon.. they'll find it no problem.


----------



## BaitCaster (Aug 27, 2010)

The big question is, still, what are you fishing for!!


----------



## tanner14 (Aug 28, 2010)

im tryin for some bass...whats easyer to catch with lures?


----------



## basshunter25 (Aug 28, 2010)

Ok from skimming this post I think the best thing to do is go to your local bait shop. Ask them where some good spots to fish are then they will most likely say what are you fishing for and then say whatever I can catch. Being a young man they shouldn't be too tight lipped about some productive areas. ask what to use, how to use, and where to fish. Im guessing you don't have an older person to fish with so you need to pick peoples brains at the bait shop and around your fishing areas. Then get out there and figure some things out by yourself. bass and bluegills ten to be around lily pads so thats a good place to start. Keep an eye on where other people are fishing and come back to those spots when the boats done. Not to mention the internet is an endless resource. Good luck


----------



## tanner14 (Aug 29, 2010)

basshunter25 said:


> Ok from skimming this post I think the best thing to do is go to your local bait shop. Ask them where some good spots to fish are then they will most likely say what are you fishing for and then say whatever I can catch. Being a young man they shouldn't be too tight lipped about some productive areas. ask what to use, how to use, and where to fish. Im guessing you don't have an older person to fish with so you need to pick peoples brains at the bait shop and around your fishing areas. Then get out there and figure some things out by yourself. bass and bluegills ten to be around lily pads so thats a good place to start. Keep an eye on where other people are fishing and come back to those spots when the boats done. Not to mention the internet is an endless resource. Good luck


thanks alot man! \/ ill do that. i caought a bass today btw, it was an inch!!!! i was so proud! and then my 2 hp motor broke at the other end of the lkae down wind!! not a good day!!lol, but thanks for the help!


----------



## Ranchero50 (Aug 29, 2010)

Disclaimer... I fish shallow eastern rivers, 6" -12' deep in spots. Grass and rocks on the bottom, big nasty limestone ridges too. I don't fish lakes. I am not an accomplished plastic worm fisherman. My experience with worms is you need a high quality rod so you can 'feel' the lure going over rocks and through grass and 'feel' the fish pick up the worm. I suck at it...

Next time you are our take a look at your bait fish, little minnows. For me Rapala floating minnows in F5 and F7 size in black/silver and blue/chrome on 6lb test on long lightweight rods produce fish in water from 6" to 6' deep. In gin clear water we've been having some luck with firetiger colors too.

Fish them topwater style:

Cast them out, set the bale, reel in the slack line, count to six and twitch the rod tip enough to create a circle on the water around the lure, count to six again and give it a twitch or two, count again, then reel it in a foot or two slowly. Finally reel the lure in medium slow with some pauses and twitches. Usually it's twitch, twitch, BAM I also tie them with a Trilene knot so the line is tight to the lure eye and put the line at about a 45` angle above level so it twitches better.

Nice 21" smallie on a 2" F5 Rapala minnow.






Arborgast Jitterbugs and Torpodoes work well too. Jitterbug get's a slow retrieve, works great in the dark because you can hear the 'glug, glug, glug' of the lure coming in. 2" Torpedoe in black and white is a legend lure, it will catch fish. Fish it top water, just jerk the lure so the prop sputters hard for 6-10" every 2-20 seconds. I have Rapala Skitterprops and Skitterpops in green and brown frog fished the same way. 

Skitterprop:





The best things about these lures it they float =D> so you can see the lures and see the fishes reaction. It's very gratifying to see a smallie missile launch out of the water with your lure in it's mouth. It's also awesome when a big girl slurps you F5 minnow off the surface and runs away.

I also use crankbaits that look like brown or red crawfish on 8lb test with a short stiffer rod. The crank bumps and wobbles into and through the rocks on the bottom with a slow retrieve. I use 0-2' cranks in 3' of water, 3-6 in deeper.

Finally a white mini spinner bait works on a slow retrieve. 1-2' below the water surface.

So for around $30 you can have 5 fish catching lures that you can see and learn from.

The biggest thing is get out there and wet a line to see what works.

Jamie


----------



## brholth8 (Apr 3, 2011)

tanner14, I live in Lincoln,NE PM me if you want to go out on my boat. or just go out sometime. I usually fish for catfish, bass, or anything else that wants to bite.


----------



## 200racing (Apr 3, 2011)

here is a list of lures i started fishing with. they still work

the afore mentioned beetle spin

for clean water without alot of vegitation and snags.
https://www.basspro.com/Rooster-Tail®-Panfish-Trophy-Pac/product/18603/-692481

bass dislike salemanders striking them harder than worms.
https://www.basspro.com/Zoom®-Soft-Plastic-Baits-Lizard/product/15687/-446676
i rig it texas style. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5h-GD2QP5hw


----------



## 200racing (Apr 3, 2011)

i would like to add if you are using lures with treble hooks carry pliers with you to unhook fish.
also watch some youtube videos on removing hooks from people with fishing line and have pliers with a wire cutting section on hand . if you unhook fish with your bare hands long enough you will get a hook in you.


----------



## rusty.hook (Apr 22, 2011)

Get some Beetle Spins in white, yellow and chartruse and learn to use them. Do a steady retreive and then stop for a second or two then start to reel again. Lost of times the bite will come as a reaction to the bait falling. Real slow and other times hold your rod real high and real like crazy to keep it on top of the water with the blades turning and making a lot of comotion. 
Get some minnow type baits with chrome sides and black back and same with a blue back and work slow. Twitch twitch, paues, lots of times they will hit on the pause. Some time pull it fast just staying under the water about a foot or so and hang on. Let the fish tell you what they want.
Get a Tiny Torpedos in black with white ribs, they have one spinner blade on the back, twitch it a couple of times, pause repeat the twitches and make it go swish swish but not too fast.
I fish the wacky worm with a very small finishing nail in the head to barley make the head fall first.
I also in the spring use a Crazy Shad clear with light blue head and has one spinner also, and use it the same way as the Tiny Torpedo.
Good luck fishin and this should get you started.


----------



## kybluesnbass (Apr 25, 2011)

Tanner14

I remember when I was you're age wanting to lern how to fish so i started watching bill dance on the TV and he showed how to use a spinner bait . He was using a roster tail in purple color and he said to reel it in just fast enough that you could barley see it under the water but no deeper so I set out that week with my lawn mower and cut some yards to make enough money to buy some new fishing line and a purple roster tail , I done what he said to do and caught a 5 pound bass from there on I was hooked for life. Now I'm not saying you need a purple roster tial spinner bait to catch bass but I would try fishing the spinner you buy just deep enough that you can see it. Purple does work good in muddy or murkey water and so does june bug. If you use plastics listen to every one when they tell you use it SLOOOOOW the longer it stay's in front of a fish the more he will get mad and bite because to the bass it a not touching you game and they don't like it..
good luck have fun and remember it is fishing so don't give up....


----------

